# Can I stream my Premiere content over the internet



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I currently use a "SlingBox" connected to the output of my TiVo Premiere and it works GREAT for watching my TiVo over the internet when I'm away from home. The problem is - SlingBox is going away and they will stop working after the service ends.

So I'm wondering if the "TiVo Stream 4k" allows me to stream the shows from my Premiere? I realize it's not the primary purpose of this device and I see that it integrates Netflix, Hulu, etc - and that's all great - but can I select a show that I've already recorded on my Premiere and have it stream?

If so - how does that work? Would I need to bring the TiVo Stream device with me on vacation? Or just leave it on my home network and use the TiVo app on my phone to watch the shows recorded on my Premiere?

Thanks for any info!
-RedMan


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The TS4K will not work in any way with a TiVo DVR.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

You might be confusing the original TiVo Stream with the current TiVo Stream 4k device. The former was a network device that connected to your router via Ethernet and transcribed the shows on your networked TiVos for streaming to the phone apps/online. The latter is a modern day Android TV dongle. 

I attempted to use the original TiVo Stream for a few years with disappointing results. It rarely worked. I now use a TiVo Roamio Plus with its own built in streaming capabilities. It has been a completely different experience.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

JLV03 - thank you, that clears up SO MUCH.... the TiVo website says the newer TiVo's have streaming capabilities, but for the Premiere you need to add a "TiVo Stream" (but they don't explain that sentence at all).

So now I'm going to see if I can find a Roamio that supports OTA and also streams.

ETA: Maybe a new TiVo EDGE! I want to wait for one of those promotions where I can move my "lifetime" sub off of my old Series 2 nightlight box. Does anyone still see offers like that occasionally?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I’m pretty sure all OTA capable Roamios need an old Stream box (not 4K) to stream. 

Would be cheaper and easier to switch to something like Recast.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Just get an hdhomerun quatro tuner and a little mini pc with a decent drive. Anything with a J4xx celeron or better. Get Channels DVR and use the pc as the server. Can set up out of home streaming, and it supposedly works really well. I don't have use for out of home so haven't set it up for it. But as a Tivo OTA replacement, and using a ts4k as my front end, has worked out well for me and quite a few others who were devoted tivo dvr users. 

No way I'd invest in a new Tivo dvr at this point, especially with atsc 3.0 being tested here and there. At least with the channels option you can just buy the atsc 3.0 hdhomerun tuner and be all set. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo does not offer any product to allow you to watch recordings *on a television* outside your home.

Devices with Stream built in or the external Stream (not Stream 4k) allows you to watch recordings outside your home on mobile devices only (phones, tablets).


----------



## smoser (Mar 10, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo does not offer any product to allow you to watch recordings *on a television* outside your home.


What about *inside*? is there any option there?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

smoser said:


> What about *inside*? is there any option there?


That's the entire point of the TiVo Mini.


----------

